# Oil pan bolt rattled loose but didn't fall out...no harm though



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oil pan bolt rattled loose but didn't fall out...LMAO..no harm though. 
I was just getting finish with my blue led alarm light on the driver side door when I went to walk about the car and notice a **** load of oil under my jetta. I pop my head under and seen a bp disaster ...3 qt on the floor and 1qt left in the motor when I pop the plug...Yes the pan was stripped and plug was hanging on to dear life but if it wasn't for me waking up and doing the led mod I would have never noticed it at all so motor is hurt. I ordered a new oil pan for the jetta, not taking a risk tap/die myself. that and if I bought a tap/die set it would cost me $20 more than a new pan would. And also notice there was no metal shavings what so ever in the pan for it having 158K mi. 

"I have to say one thing if it wasn't for me wanting to do little mods to my car I would have killed my vw" 

I cleaned up some of the spill was a **** load more than what you see here 


















Got the bitch riding on the back wheels till new pan comes in. i NEVER REPLACE **** WITH USED PARTS


----------

